# quick question if anyone knows



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Was just watching a tv programme I recorded, in it were gila monsters, it said that they are not deadly to people, and they have to really chew on you to envenomate you, much like the rear fanged snakes that are not on the dwa list. If this is the case, why are these on the dwa list?


----------



## __sam69__ (Mar 4, 2008)

From what I hear the pain from a Gila bite is enough to make you wish it had killed you


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

They said it was painful for a couple of days, but from what ive heard and read, so can a mangrove bite or a fwc, or any rear fanged not on the dwa list. Apparently they give plenty of warning before they bite, just confusing me.


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

It sounds like they downplayed the danger posed by heloderms. They are certainly capable of delivering clinically severe bites. They do need to chew to deliver venom but they have very powerful jaws and a tenacious grip. In short, they are dangerously venomous and therefore covered by the DWA.


----------



## __sam69__ (Mar 4, 2008)

mitsi said:


> They said it was painful for a couple of days, but from what ive heard and read, so can a mangrove bite or a fwc, or any rear fanged not on the dwa list. Apparently they give plenty of warning before they bite, just confusing me.


From cases I've heard, I'd take a fwc or
Boiga over heloderms any day! Also just because there has been no cases of death from a bite does not in any way mean a bite wouldn't be medically significant.


----------



## AandLExotics (Aug 20, 2014)

mitsi said:


> They said it was painful for a couple of days, but from what ive heard and read, so can a mangrove bite or a fwc, or any rear fanged not on the dwa list. Apparently they give plenty of warning before they bite, just confusing me.


sounds like they are down playing the affects of the venom and bites yes , mangroves were on the dwa a few year back tho !


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have heard the pain will make you wish you were dead.


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

u cant pull them off there like the pitbull of the lizard world so theres no comparison to a rear fanged snake boiga u can just grab it behind the head and rip it off u may get left with some teeth and u will then need to keep an eye on the snakes mouth so theres no infection which is why some try the gently gently approach....... go look at a gila monsters skull and teeth if u managed to rip it off ur gonna need alot of stitches if they will stitch it due to it being an animal bite and the risk of infection...... both times ive seen them there as chilled as anything so the only bites i can see are food related which is gonna be a clamp and dont let go or a defensive bite because they can reach there tail and usually dumb people grab them by the tail and dont expect whats coming back to greet them....... but if u pick one up right there sound ...... also they dont care if theres clothing in the way they will chew through it RF snakes tend to let go straight away if they get a piece of clothing. so all this and there venoms like injecting battery acid and comparible to the pain of scullopendra (prob spelt that wrong).... on the plus side they did find out by error a diabetic that got bitten recovered and wasnt diabetic after that theres something in there venom that kick starts the pancreas again...

I wud like to see a revision of the dwa as class 1. It will kill u stone dead class 2. it will rot parts of ur body off but ul live class 3. no major permanent damage but u will wish u was dead. but id imagine this is a long way off but i do think its wrong that a 16yr old can go and buy a FWC, boiga, barons race etc with no prior expirience of snakes not just them some of the spiders are dodgy as :censor: but i dont know enough about them just they look better under my boot lol


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

mikeyb said:


> u cant pull them off there like the pitbull of the lizard world so theres no comparison to a rear fanged snake boiga u can just grab it behind the head and rip it off u may get left with some teeth and u will then need to keep an eye on the snakes mouth so theres no infection which is why some try the gently gently approach....... go look at a gila monsters skull and teeth if u managed to rip it off ur gonna need alot of stitches if they will stitch it due to it being an animal bite and the risk of infection...... both times ive seen them there as chilled as anything so the only bites i can see are food related which is gonna be a clamp and dont let go or a defensive bite because they can reach there tail and usually dumb people grab them by the tail and dont expect whats coming back to greet them....... but if u pick one up right there sound ...... also they dont care if theres clothing in the way they will chew through it RF snakes tend to let go straight away if they get a piece of clothing. so all this and there venoms like injecting battery acid and comparible to the pain of* scullopendra (prob spelt that wrong)*.... on the plus side they did find out by error a diabetic that got bitten recovered and wasnt diabetic after that theres something in there venom that kick starts the pancreas again...
> 
> I wud like to see a revision of the dwa as class 1. It will kill u stone dead class 2. it will rot parts of ur body off but ul live class 3. no major permanent damage but u will wish u was dead. but id imagine this is a long way off but i do think its wrong that a 16yr old can go and buy a FWC, boiga, barons race etc with no prior expirience of snakes not just them some of the spiders are dodgy as :censor: but i dont know enough about them just they look better under my boot lol


At least you are spot on with everything else.


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

there probably one of the only lizards id really like to keep but i have a tendancy to try to multi task look in one direction while my hands left doing something in the other and thats when :censor: hits the fan and it grabs ur hand rather than the food item lol same reason i dont keep dwa snakes. Not they bother me just my attention span is all good while somethings misbehaving as soon as its chilled thats when im like meh its all cool now hence i go walking round the house with my king rat wrapped round my arm. which all good till u forget and walk past a mirror or open the front door lol:gasp:


----------



## sean_mac (Feb 22, 2009)

Iv never heard of a reported death from a Gila monster or beaded lizard on any programmes or books iv read just heard that a bite isn't fatal but would make you wish you was dead


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

sean_mac said:


> Iv never heard of a reported death from a Gila monster or beaded lizard on any programmes or books iv read just heard that a bite isn't fatal but would make you wish you was dead


causes massive damage to the area and also can cause organ damage due to the amount of hurt they can put on u...... i believe u can have a heart attack just through the sheer pain


----------

